# "not-a-virus:AdWare32.Agent.bn"



## Mike.Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

A scan by my anti-virus software indicates the subject virus is on my machine but could not find it to remove -- Spy Sweeper did not find it. -- my screen gets a red background that I can get rid of, but it keeps coming back. -- Any suggestions as to how I can clean my machine?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would suggest that you follow the 5 steps then post a log. 

5 steps:
*(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log *

You need to post your logs *Here* (Click on the link) in the HijackThis Log Help.

The HJT section has been very busy lately. So please be patient and you will get help.


----------



## Mike.Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

I am trying to follow 5-step procedure, but have been unable to download Panda Active Scan (it says it's running, but after several hours there's no change in my desktop view). -- Should I skip and go to next step?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yea just skip that step, just make sure you inform the secruity team when you post a log that you were unable to do a panda scan.


----------



## Mike.Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

Have moved on to Step 5 -- trying to run dss.exe -- got "Proactive Defense Alert" (from Kaberski Anti Virus?) -- I entered " allow" -- but dss.exe was removed from desktop and went away. What do I do now?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You need to make a new thread in the Hijack this help section, and you need to explain to them that you cant run it, and they will give you another program to use.


----------

